# The Halloween Time Machine Ride



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey guys! I just thought I'd start a thread for my massive prop/ride I'm building this year for my back yard. It's a time machine ride built to look like an old outhouse. Inside will be 3 lcd screens acting as windows out of the time machine, as well as servo controlled dials showing "power levels", "time period", etc., and also the seats will vibrate! It will all be hooked up to a computer system running VSA. In the ride you travel back in time to see a dinosaur attack your time machine, a medieval wizard and dragon, and even a wild west shootout! I've been posting videos of my build progress so I'll post all the videos here that get this thread up to date. I'm cutting it close here with only 24 days left till halloween but I am sure it'll get finished!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Here are some random pics of the progress if you aren't interested in clicking the video links:















































​


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LOL! An outhouse. I love it! I was expecting a blue telephone box that's bigger on the inside.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes the Tardis came to mind while I was building this, but I wanted something that wouldn't look out of place in an old cemetary. I really wish I could destroy the rules of physics and make this thing larger on the inside though. I have a lot of wiring to run in a tiny amount of space!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Week3 is funny and your daughter is adorable!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

thank you! She's a month old now. Kinda makes building a little more difficult with a newborn but I'm trying to manage. 

The wild west footage was shot in Guthrie, Oklahoma at a Bed and Breakfast a guy built in his backyard called Rollins Creek. He has a full wild west town as you can see in the video and you can even go in most the buildings and they're authentic inside as well. It is pretty awesome.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

A **** house time machine? I guess it's a practical thing. You go in, and eliminate the Five Alarm Chili you ate the night before that feels like it's burning a hole in the seat of your pants, and the time machine can take you back so you can stop yourself from eating it in the first place.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sam, you are SO much better looking than your avatar Your little daughter and pug are cute, too.

My gramma had a two-seater outhouse that wasn't built nearly as study as this one. Yours looks like it would stand up to a hurricane:jol:


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Everyone says Morris the Hunchback (my costume) isn't a looker, but he owns and runs his own cemetary so at least he's got that going for him. 

I had to build it sturdy because I have people getting inside it. I didn't want it to be too light and have some big momma freak out during the ride and topple the outhouse. That could be disastrous. haha. That being said, It's sitting on solid rubber wheels and even with all the weight, it's still fairly easy for one person to shove it around the yard.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent craftsmanship Sam, I love interactive things like this when I go to Haunted events, you have a real winner here!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Mirrors on the inside would definitely give it a bigger look. If you could angle them some way so as not to reflect the center of the box and the person it would give a bigger look to the inside.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

so this week it rained nearly all weekend, which really stunk because it limited my time to work on the ride. All I got done this week was painting up the outside to age the wood. I used Rustoleum wood stain in the "Sunbleached" color, which was a light grey stain. I then went back over the whole thing with a coat of really watered down black paint. It matches the real fence color in my yard exactly!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent paint job, sam.


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Someone will defile that. I'd add a fan just in case.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm NOT putting toilet seats on the inside specifically so this doesn't happen. haha.


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

I'm sad there hasn't been an update lately, this is a very cool prop! Hope everything is well and on track for Halloween. Please keep us up to date as you have time ;-)


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates these last two weeks. I've been inside doing the video portion of the ride lately so there hasn't been any build stuff to show off really. The video files are rendering out of after effects now, I'll be putting the sound effects in this weekend so then I can start the process of hooking up everything to VSA to control the ride. So hopefully I'll have the video's to show you guys by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW! this is so cool! Your going to have a long line of people waiting to get into that crapper!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey guys! I just thought I'd show off the latest I've done on the time machine. Here's a video of the servo stuff I'm putting into the ride as well as a video showing what will be going on on the three LCD's that are in the time machine. Hope you like em!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

on another note, the sound is a little weird on the 3 camera view video, youtube didn't like converting the 5.1 audio track down to stereo I guess. Oh well! It sounds good in the ride.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, I think the audio sounds great... (of course, I'm not likely to stop by and check it out in person so I have nothing to compare it to)

But really samseide, Great Job! Your TOTs will definitely have something to talk about.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Outhouse time machine! Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"I'm a banana" - 

That was so entertaining, and the bullet holes were a great touch.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

the ride length is about 3 minutes and 30 seconds. I figure if it takes 30 seconds to get new riders in, then if I run the thing straight through from 6:30-9:30 at two passengers per ride I can take 90 people through the ride. HOPEFULLY that's all that will want to go through it.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That is AWESOME! 
I wish I could get away - this would be worth the drive to OKC!


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm gonna have a video of reactions of people riding this ride plus some highlights from my magic mirror wall setup too. So at least you can see that!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

That is the coolest. I'm so jealous. What an imagination. The kids and adults in the neighborhood will love that. Awesome job!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, that's insanely cool. If word gets out, you may have a lot more than 90 people.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's a video that's only been made available to people who donated to my project on kickstarter. I'll let the hauntforum viewers see it too since you guys are cool like that.

This is morris going to the store to buy the lumber to build the time machine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, sam, that video is a hoot!


----------



## OtisDriftwood (Oct 6, 2011)

That time machine is outstanding! I'm a big Morris fan now too.


----------

